
AngelList Connects Start-Ups With Investors - pitdesi
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/07/technology/start-ups/07angel.html?_r=1&src=tptw
======
jadeprincess23
I understand the premise behind Angel list, but with all of the literature,
talks and emphasis on the team and the personality behind a venture, and
knowing that the actual direction of a company can and does change quite
often, doesn't Angel List mask those nuances in the investor-startup
relationship? Understandably, the marketability of the venture is the ultimate
way of making a return, but I guess I assumed that angel investors were also
interested in an advisory role to assist an early stage startup that may not
have worked out all of the kinks yet...But I guess if a coffee meeting is the
"end" of Angel List, it is the beginning of that aforementioned relationship.

